#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Flame Arrester standard ISO 16852:2008

## explosion

Hi guys,
there is this existing standard for flame arrester; and there will be an additional "Guide for selection" for Europe soon.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Hope you find this interestingSee More: Flame Arrester standard ISO 16852:2008

----------


## magdy_eng

thanxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## santoxi

No attached file

----------


## explosion

> No attached file



Sorry guys, don't know what happened with the file at egpet; here we are again with the file at rapidshare:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Please check it  out; I have trouble with including files from egpet ...
exploson

----------


## jainrakeshj

Attachment is not working

----------


## dexe

Can't see attachment?  :Frown:

----------


## dexe

Does anybody know of any other literature re: the design of flame arrestors? Any theoretical approach/method? Cheers.

----------


## micaziv

I know the book "Deflagration and Detonation Flame Arresters", Stanley S. Grossel, Process Safety and Design, Inc. 2002

----------


## explosion

Trying one more time to upload the file
Let's hope that it is working now.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I had to split it into two parts due to the upload limit. But now it is the 2016 version for you.
Gimme your comments, please,
explosion

----------


## Bever

thank you

----------


## safetypartha

pl. re-upload bro.

----------

